# Got my 2!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Started out foggy but turned out really nice.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice lids!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Monsters!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good big-uns brother!!!!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Stud triggers there. Way to make the most of a limit.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Trigger Fish Omlet on the BGE. Mmmmmmm


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice triggers!


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice trigs!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Good ones Got mine weds


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Best eating fish in the gulf!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Triggers Scott.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Those are pretty big nice catch.


----------

